# Another Composition for String Orchestra



## Alon (Jul 29, 2016)

I've been working on this one for a month or so:


----------



## MysticCompose (Aug 6, 2016)

You definitely have a distinct style. In one of your other videos you said you were going for a sort of fantasy feeling. I certainly picked up on that. It's pretty dark too, if you don't mind that word. It reminds me of an SNES game I played as a kid called Super Ghouls N Ghosts, which was a medieval style fantasy game. You definitely capture that, good stuff man!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do like it also, did you made any progress with the piece?


----------



## Alon (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks guys! Unfortunately I have been too busy and I think that my river of inspiration has run dry for the moment as well...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alon said:


> Thanks guys! Unfortunately I have been too busy and I think that my river of inspiration has run dry for the moment as well...


Okay, well we not going anywhere .


----------

